# Doggie couture sale



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

30% off. 

I'm not looking. Lol


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hehe I don't think you and I will be able to resist this sale lol  I really want to get the matching collar for the SL harness 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, no... when does this sale end??? 
I still have 3 shoupons left but I want to buy more things than that cause I want a new carrier and SL harnesses and maybe a SL blanket along with some more clothes ....


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

elaina said:


> oh, no... when does this sale end???
> I still have 3 shoupons left but I want to buy more things than that cause I want a new carrier and SL harnesses and maybe a SL blanket along with some more clothes ....


I just checked and it ends saturday at midnight  Hehe I need more shoupons lol!! I really want some of the new LD collection and SL collars and a blanket too. I ordered the LD smiley bunny hoodie last week!! Can't wait to get it!! These sales are so tempting!!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> I just checked and it ends saturday at midnight  Hehe I need more shoupons lol!! I really want some of the new LD collection and SL collars and a blanket too. I ordered the LD smiley bunny hoodie last week!! Can't wait to get it!! These sales are so tempting!!!


thanks Kathy, 
i'm glad its till Saturday. I will wait till then to order something .
(maybe  ). 
i'd much rather wait for shoupons ... or even 35% off . things are so expensive, every little bit of savings help. 
I want some new LD too. I haven't ordered any new LD yet. I cant wait to see Lluvia in the smiley bunny hoodie. is this her first LD ?
I have a LD all in one on order. along with the WL spring breeze top. 
the all in one is the beige one with the bows on the hood part and the cute little leopard bunny tail. forgot the name of it.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Wrong place. Lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

How did this get here? Lol


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

elaina said:


> thanks Kathy,
> i'm glad its till Saturday. I will wait till then to order something .
> (maybe  ).
> i'd much rather wait for shoupons ... or even 35% off . things are so expensive, every little bit of savings help.
> ...


Your Welcome! lol Can't wait to hear what you end up ordering!! Yes the shoupon deals are a great bargain, hopefully their is a shoupon or coupaws offer soon!! I just have too many things I like and then there's the New WL collection!! Hehe I just loved the bunny theme they came up with! Yes, this will be her first LD. I remembered to order a small. Will post pics when I receive it! The organic jumpsuit. That one is too pretty!! I really want that one and the spring breeze top too!! Latte will look so adorable in it!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I want one of everything! Lol


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Where is said sale, T? There's no such website as doggiecouture.com - doggie couture Resources and Information.
Thanks!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Wooflink?
I figured that out by searching the word "shoupons" which someone used above. The search results led me to a different post on this website!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Dog Boutique, Fashion, Couture and Small Dog Clothing - Doggie Couture Shop

code: Fall


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Pretty sure you can't use the shoupons on sale items? Maybe the sale will bring their SL leashes to the same price as all the other stores. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I am very happy !!! I just heard that my LD organic overalls for latte came in today and she's mailing them out today . I used my last coupaw on this along with the spring breeze top wl top for Latte and I got a great buy on it. much less than if I ordered it anywhere else !!
( it took exactly 2 weeks from the time I ordered the LD to the time she told me she was shipping it out today ... not too bad a wait for this one )


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I just got part of my DCS order on Wednesday, I ordered a puppia zest step in for leo and I got it within a week from placing the order. Still waiting on my puppy angel fur hoodie harness tho!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> I just got part of my DCS order on Wednesday, I ordered a puppia zest step in for leo and I got it within a week from placing the order. Still waiting on my puppy angel fur hoodie harness tho!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I love those zest harnesses! I was thinking about getting one for Odie but now I'm not sure because the lined one we have doesn't fit so well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I love those zest harnesses! I was thinking about getting one for Odie but now I'm not sure because the lined one we have doesn't fit so well.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ya it is soooo soft!! It doesn't fit Odie? Leo's chest is 12" and it fits really nicely. I wish it came in more colors!
Did u see the puppy angel pearl grey vest?? I hope it fits mimi. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I will not buy more for Sapphire, I will not buy more......she has a buddy belt on the way and lucky girl already has clothes thanks to Auntie Elaina's speedy service. Somewhere out there with DCS I have a Wooflink coat for Prince and Lady. Also, Wooflink has that new collection on the way which is going to be dangerous!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Ya it is soooo soft!! It doesn't fit Odie? Leo's chest is 12" and it fits really nicely. I wish it came in more colors!
> Did u see the puppy angel pearl grey vest?? I hope it fits mimi.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We have the black lined snowflake puppia step-in and it fits really funny and is super tight on the back. I'm thinking one that's not lined would be better. Is Leo a size small? I wanna see it on him! I bet it looks amazing! 

Do you have a link for the puppy angel? I'm getting a few different kinds coming up in my search. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i just saw a pic of the new WL chic 3 bag that's coming soon. i love it !!!


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

elaina said:


> i just saw a pic of the new WL chic 3 bag that's coming soon. i love it !!!


I am actually a little dissapointed is the exact same shape just different details, I like it anyway and will probably get the black one soon.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

miuccias said:


> I am actually a little dissapointed is the exact same shape just different details, I like it anyway and will probably get the black one soon.


Yeah, it's a bit too close to the bag I already have to buy another one. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Krystal, I'm trying to quote u but something is wrong w the app, it keeps quoting a different thread, lol. Ya leo wears the small, I'm gonna use it today and show ya. The zest is different from the fleece bc it feels like soft fur ans I don't think it's as thick. 

Here is the link for the puppy angel:
http://www.doggiecoutureshop.com/product_p/pa-ha169gr.htm

I saw the wl carrier too. I think it's cute but too similar also. I'm gonna have to pass on this one but I would have bought it if I didn't have the other wl chic already. I don't think I can buy a new carrier for a while, lol. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

when i finally decided i wanted a WL chic 2 bag they were all sold out. so, i'm happy about the chic 3 bags. yes, if i aready had a 2 , i wouldn't buy the 3 unless i really wanted one in another color ...


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm surprised how similar the chic bag 3 is to the chic bag 2. I was hoping for something different, but I still like it! Do we know when it will be available??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

they said the end of this week 

i mean the end of next week


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I just checked my account at DC and she posted a tracking number. I tracked my order and it says expected delivery Monday !!! 

** I also put an order in to another doggie boutique FF . I ordered LD and WL from them too and put that order in 2 days before DC. 
still no word on my order from FF. 
so, DC is much quicker this time


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Krystal, I'm trying to quote u but something is wrong w the app, it keeps quoting a different thread, lol. Ya leo wears the small, I'm gonna use it today and show ya. The zest is different from the fleece bc it feels like soft fur ans I don't think it's as thick.
> 
> Here is the link for the puppy angel:
> http://www.doggiecoutureshop.com/product_p/pa-ha169gr.htm
> ...


Maybe I'll take a pic of Odie in hers too to see what you think. I'm soooo sick right now though so it will be a bit. Love the puppy angel vest too! Looks so comfy cozy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Krystal, the harness didn't fit?  

I was good this sale. Purchased absolutely nothing. Lol I prefer 35, shoupons would be even better. Her prices are a little higher than most, so every penny I save makes me happy. Outside of the long wait time, I love the site. Melissa is a very sweet, kind lady. Some of her reviews, and the long wait time had me nervous. But so far I've received my orders. She will work with you too, which I like. I think her only downfall is trying to keep up with everything herself. But in today's economy, it's hard to pay overhead. On her next 35% off, I'm getting the new SL shag bed. Possibly a Wooflink carrier. I don't have a sturdy carrier. I think it's good to have at least one. We don't use carriers, but you just never know when one might come in handy. I love the latest Wooflink carriers! Give me some time, and I'll have more things on my to buy list. Lol I'm in love with the SL harnesses, so I know I'll be ordering more. But they only really fit Gia. The teacup is just a tad saggy in the front on her. But overall I'm very pleased. Lexie needs in between teacup and xxs. Chance would probably be okay in the xxs. He loves his Puppia step in, though. I really love the Puppia that Z posted, but unfortunately they would be too big on my crew.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Krystal, post a pic. I'm sure someone would buy it from you. It's beautiful!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Elaine, can you use your phone for pictures? With the Photo bucket app, it's a breeze to upload.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Maybe I'll take a pic of Odie in hers too to see what you think. I'm soooo sick right now though so it will be a bit. Love the puppy angel vest too! Looks so comfy cozy.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Krystal, 
i'm so sorry to hear you are so sick . I hope you feel better soon. what's wrong ??? is it a cold


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

elaina said:


> Krystal,
> i'm so sorry to hear you are so sick . I hope you feel better soon. what's wrong ??? is it a cold


Thanks! Think I just have the flu. Aches, fever, sinus cold. Feeling a bit better today than I was yesterday though. I'm surrounded by animals on the couch! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

TLI said:


> Elaine, can you use your phone for pictures? With the Photo bucket app, it's a breeze to upload.


no, I don't know how to do that . I haven't devoted any time yet to trying to figure out how to download pics onto this new laptop that has the new version of windows that I still find hard to figure out. 
i really miss posting pics of my girls.. i will try to make an attempt to figure it out soon ... 
i bet i know which WL carrier and color you have your eye on .


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Thanks! Think I just have the flu. Aches, fever, sinus cold. Feeling a bit better today than I was yesterday though. I'm surrounded by animals on the couch!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


aww. being surrounded by animals on the couch is the best medicine !!! glad your starting to feel better


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

elaina said:


> aww. being surrounded by animals on the couch is the best medicine !!! glad your starting to feel better


Yep! Oh by the way, Odie is wearing her sorbet hoodie right now! I'll post pics in a couple of days. I love it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Yep! Oh by the way, Odie is wearing her sorbet hoodie right now! I'll post pics in a couple of days. I love it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


oh, great !!! that didn't take long at all, i'm so happy you love it !!! no rush, but really looking forward to pics


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

elaina said:


> no, I don't know how to do that . I haven't devoted any time yet to trying to figure out how to download pics onto this new laptop that has the new version of windows that I still find hard to figure out.
> i really miss posting pics of my girls.. i will try to make an attempt to figure it out soon ...
> i bet i know which WL carrier and color you have your eye on .


Either this in Pink, or the top one.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Feel better soon, Krystal! xxxx


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

TLI said:


> Feel better soon, Krystal! xxxx


Thanks T! I'm all drugged up so i'm feeling less like the walking dead. I realized that I forgot to answer your post. The harness isn't a great fit. It's really tight. I'll post a pic soon and maybe you guys can help me with sizing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I can't wait to see you girls' Wooflink carriers! It will be interesting if someone that has the last chic bag gets one, so we can compare. This one looks narrower but taller. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Thanks T! I'm all drugged up so i'm feeling less like the walking dead. I realized that I forgot to answer your post. The harness isn't a great fit. It's really tight. I'll post a pic soon and maybe you guys can help me with sizing.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No worries, Angel. xxx I miss posts too.  You just get to feeling better, that's what matters. <3

The lined ones run a little more snug from what I've read. Someone suggested them to me since we were having trouble with sizing. But it was humongous on my crew. It just slides off. I was really hoping it would work for Odie. 

The medium would be huge on her. You can try the unlined in a small, or even the ones Z posted. The fuzzy stuff is on the outside of that style. I think that would work well in the small if the lined small is too snug.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

TLI said:


> Either this in Pink, or the top one.


I thought you would go for the pink one . i'm not sure yet which color to get ... i kinda love them all


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I can't wait to see you girls' Wooflink carriers! It will be interesting if someone that has the last chic bag gets one, so we can compare. This one looks narrower but taller.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


i hope its not narrower. i like it wider so 2 can be comfy in it. i cant wait till end of this week when they release there collection. i'll check the dimentions out.
i thik Mayra said she's getting the new black one and i thought she already had a WL chic 2 bag. 

Krystal, if you didn't already have the Chic 2 bag, which color would you pick? i cant decide which color to pick, i love them all ...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

elaina said:


> I thought you would go for the pink one . i'm not sure yet which color to get ... i kinda love them all


I love them all too. Pink is my favorite color, black is classic and never can be a bad choice. But that python print is so classy/upscale looking. Python and animal prints are so popular right now. Some of my new Coach bags are in the leopard, croc and python prints and they are stunning! 

Are the carriers leather, or man made materials?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Making them more narrow wouldn't have been a good design decision. Or taller. I didn't think about this before reading that, but chances are my 4 will get lost in the bottom. :/


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

TLI said:


> I love them all too. Pink is my favorite color, black is classic and never can be a bad choice. But that python print is so classy/upscale looking. Python and animal prints are so popular right now. Some of my new Coach bags are in the leopard, croc and python prints and they are stunning!
> 
> Are the carriers leather, or man made materials?


no, there not leather. i love leather too. i would love it if they were, but they would be a very lot more money if they were 

pink is my favorite color too. and i do have all girls. i love the snakeskin too.. and i love the black... omg, how am i gonna decide when i love them all


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

TLI said:


> Making them more narrow wouldn't have been a good design decision. Or taller. I didn't think about this before reading that, but chances are my 4 will get lost in the bottom. :/


yes, but we don't know for sure if there taller and less wide. Krystal says that's what it looks like to her. but sometimes pictures can be deceiving. 
when they're released , we'll check out the measurements. 

but yours are so little that even the chic 2 are probably too tall for them. unless you don't mind that. 

i think the LD ones are a lot less tall. i really want a LD one for just Latte

but i'm only getting one carrier so its either LD or WF. but probably the wooflink and eventually a LD.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

elaina said:


> yes, but we don't know for sure if there taller and less wide. Krystal says that's what it looks like to her. but sometimes pictures can be deceiving.
> when they're released , we'll check out the measurements.
> 
> but yours are so little that even the chic 2 are probably too tall for them. unless you don't mind that.
> ...


Yeah I could be wrong! The only reason I said that was because the new ones look less bulky to me, but that could just be the design. All the other bags I've seen, including the new hipster 2 bag are the same size so I bet this one will be too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

That python bag is gorgeous! I want it! For whoever said something about the LD bags being less tall than other carriers that's totally true. It's great if you want them to peak out. It's a little tighter though if you're trying to zip them up in it. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I got my package from DC with the louisdog oranic overalls. Lattes wearing them right now and they are super cute. I wont know till she's worn them all day if the fit is good cause with these all in ones, sometimes her little feet will slip out of the back legs cause she's very short. 

so, excellent service this time with DC !!!
still waiting to hear back from FF and its been almost 3 weeks since I ordered 

i'm leaning towards the snakeskin carrier now but still not sure. 
i'm thinking if I get the WL snakeskin now, then later I can get a LD one in a different color.

lattes very short, so the height of the LD would be best for her when I just want to take her. but Minnie has long legs and she's tall. so, if I want to take both, the taller one would be best I think. 
i'll probably go for the bigger size one in the LD carrier. Latte is used to being in a roomy carrier . but I noticed the bigger size LD carriers are only slightly taller in height than the smaller LD ones which is fine , especially for Latte


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I really like the pink Wooflink carrier, but I think I prefer my taupe one just because it's more neutral and goes with everything. I think they're all beautiful though! I've been attracted to pink lately for some reason though. So girly and cute! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I really really love the pink too. that is acutally my favorite. lol. maybe i'll get the pink, I don't know. and in the LD I will get a different color 

i'm glad your into pink Krystal. I remember when you didn't want to get pink cause your hubby didn't like it. 
Odie looks so pretty in pink 

if they had the taupe in the chic 3 bag, i'd probably want that one, but they don't offer it .... 

pink goes with most everything I wear. I wear a lot of jeans, blues, browns, pink, black. pink goes with all of that. lol


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

the new wooflink carrier and some of the other new things have been listed on the DC site today. the dimentions of the new carrier are the exact same measurements as the chic 2 . i'm very happy about that. I wouldn't of wanted it taller or less wide. 
I still cant decide which one I want , I really love all 3 colors. 
gonna order one soon !!!


----------



## srdefoe (Feb 23, 2013)

Got the Dracula costume for Rico for our local Halloween Costume Contest. He won with a shark costume last year!!!
Sue


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

My order is supposed to be here tomorrow. 

Elaine, we need to see pictures of all your goodies! So happy you got your order quickly. 

I'm sure I'll go with the Python if I get one. But I've got to check out the dimensions. I can always stuff the bottom with blankets. But I won't order until another sell comes around. Every penny I save gives me more to buy something else with. Haha!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

TLI said:


> My order is supposed to be here tomorrow.
> 
> Elaine, we need to see pictures of all your goodies! So happy you got your order quickly.
> 
> I'm sure I'll go with the Python if I get one. But I've got to check out the dimensions. I can always stuff the bottom with blankets. But I won't order until another sell comes around. Every penny I save gives me more to buy something else with. Haha!


aww, great, glad your getting your order tomorrow . I forgot what you said you ordered??? the size 1 black lace WL ,right? 

I know... I really want to post pics... i'll try, i'll try.. just not sure when.. within a couple weeks I hope

I keep going back and forth on the color choices. right now its Pink . I love pink. pink is my favorite color. and I do have all girls. 
i'll get a different color one in LD at another time. its pink for me !!! 
( if I didn't still have these shoupons, I would wait for a good sale too ). 
i'm getting a SL harness, new chic 3 bag, and one more clothes outfit for Latte. I love the way the LD size S all in ones fit her, so will probably go with another one in another style ).

I want one more SL step in for Latte and a lot more other things but they will wait for the next good sale


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

elaina said:


> aww, great, glad your getting your order tomorrow . I forgot what you said you ordered??? the size 1 black lace WL ,right?
> 
> I know... I really want to post pics... i'll try, i'll try.. just not sure when.. within a couple weeks I hope
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm excited! I think I ordered the top about 3 weeks ago, but I had the cuddle cup in my cart, and when it took me to paypal to pay, I completed the transaction and shut the browser. I was browsing the site a few days later and checked to see if my order had any updates. It didn't show the cuddle cup. My total was lower when I paid, but I thought it was just showing the balance after deducting what I had in my paypal account. I'm usually doing everything on the run. 

I contacted Melissa, and she was kind enough to add the cuddle cup to my order with the sale price. So it all worked out perfect. 

I ordered the top and the SL shag cuddle cup on that order. Both are scheduled to be here Wednesday. Yayyyy! :cheer:

The Pink WL carrier is beautiful! You can't go wrong with any of them! I just love the Python bag. I just wish I could see it in person before buying it. Being man made materials, sometime the Python pattern will look cheap. In that case, I'd go with the Pink.  I can't wait to see yours!!

SL is my favorite harness now, by far. I will be ordering more. I needed to make sure on sizing before I started ordering too many. 

I ordered a few as gifts for my mom's nurses dogs, and they didn't fit. But I was able to sell them, so it all worked out fine. Now I know the teacup works well for Gia. It will work for Lexie, but the clip part is a little more snug. So it looks like Gia may be the only one that they'll fit.

I can't wait to see all your new stuff. I'm going to wait for another sale before ordering anything else. I really need to cool it for awhile. My AC unit going out has set me back, so I need to be frugal for the next 2 months. Then Christmas will be coming up. So we'll see how disciplined I can be. :lol:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

T, i cant wait to see pics of your babies in the SL cuddle cup. 
i hope the black lace wl top fits your biggest girl... it does run shorter than the love love hoodie but i don't know... it still may be too big.

maybe i'll try to make it a goal that by the time i receive the new WL carrier, i will be able to post pics . we'll see... i'm so bad at figuring new things out.

i need to stop spending so much too. maybe we should start a thread to help talk eachother out of buying things ... hehe

** oh and i really really like that lady at DC. she is very helpful and nice.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Ahhh I can't wait to see everyone's stuff! T, putting a plush blanket in the bottom
of the carrier would probably make it perfect for your pups. I bet the new ones come with the super cute pillow in the bottom too. 

I hope there are more shoupons before Christmas! If there was free shipping that would be so awesome too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

You are right E! I wanted the chic bag 2 in black but I kept putting it off until they were sold out, now I am thinking of buying the new one just because I really want a black carrier and can't find any I really love.

I actually would have been happier if this version was narrower, I saw myself in the mirror the other day with the bag on and it looked huge, awful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Mayra,
i'm confused.... you said you waited too long and the chic 2 bags got sold out ( me too ), then you said you saw yourself in the mirrow with the bag... what bag? did you end up getting a chic 2 ? 

your 2 babies are smaller in total than the 2 I would be putting in the carrier. that's why I wanted it wider. for there comfort. I would take Latte and Minnie in it. but looks wise, I can see where a slimmer bag would have a better look.

have you looked at the petote bags at all? I have an older one so, not sure how much they have changed but they are nice bags. I think the one I like is called the petote metro. I think they have a less expensive version that is not all leather, and a more expensive leather version... I think ( I haven't looked at them in awhile )


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

elaina said:


> Mayra,
> i'm confused.... you said you waited too long and the chic 2 bags got sold out ( me too ), then you said you saw yourself in the mirrow with the bag... what bag? did you end up getting a chic 2 ?
> 
> your 2 babies are smaller in total than the 2 I would be putting in the carrier. that's why I wanted it wider. for there comfort. I would take Latte and Minnie in it. but looks wise, I can see where a slimmer bag would have a better look.
> ...


It is quite wide, but I think it's the perfect size for Odie which means it will be the perfect size for Minnie! And you could squeeze Latte in there no problem. Odie's able to curl up sideways, or lengthways which is nice. She loves it in there! We leave it out all the time with the little doorway open and she goes in there to sleep like a kennel... but cozier.  I'll post a pic later or her curled sideways in it.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

elaina said:


> Mayra,
> i'm confused.... you said you waited too long and the chic 2 bags got sold out ( me too ), then you said you saw yourself in the mirrow with the bag... what bag? did you end up getting a chic 2 ?
> 
> your 2 babies are smaller in total than the 2 I would be putting in the carrier. that's why I wanted it wider. for there comfort. I would take Latte and Minnie in it. but looks wise, I can see where a slimmer bag would have a better look.
> ...


I bought the chic bag 2 in taupe really long ago, when it just came out. Then they made the matt black which I wanted because I didn't like the other glossy one but I took too long to make a decision.
I have been considering Jaraden for quite some time as well, we'll see what happens, I just want a black one so bad.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

elaina said:


> T, i cant wait to see pics of your babies in the SL cuddle cup.
> i hope the black lace wl top fits your biggest girl... it does run shorter than the love love hoodie but i don't know... it still may be too big.
> 
> maybe i'll try to make it a goal that by the time i receive the new WL carrier, i will be able to post pics . we'll see... i'm so bad at figuring new things out.
> ...


I'll post pics as soon as they come tomorrow. 

I'm crossing my fingers on the WL fitting. Hopefully it's not as wide in the girth too. That other one, they could just wiggle right out of it. The back part hung down towards their back feet. That one was huge! Well, it isn't huge, it's actually very small, just huge for my girls I should say. I haven't given up hope. 

Taking pics on your phone, and uploading to photo bucket is very simple. All you have to do is click the upload tab in photo bucket, and it will give you your photo album on your phone to open and upload. 

Yes, we do need that help thread. Haha! 

Yeah, Melissa is a sweetheart. I just get to antsy waiting. Lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Ahhh I can't wait to see everyone's stuff! T, putting a plush blanket in the bottom
> of the carrier would probably make it perfect for your pups. I bet the new ones come with the super cute pillow in the bottom too.
> 
> I hope there are more shoupons before Christmas! If there was free shipping that would be so awesome too.
> ...


Yeah, the new one is $140. I have to wait for a sale. 50 off would be perfect. 

We have plenty of blankets. I'm having 2 new ones made Thursday. Lol


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

TLI said:


> Yeah, the new one is $140. I have to wait for a sale. 50 off would be perfect.
> 
> We have plenty of blankets. I'm having 2 new ones made Thursday. Lol


Haha of course you are! OMG you guys would have died it you saw this weirdo store I went to in Maui. It was SO bizarre. It was a discount/dollar type store, but for whatever reason they had animals matters beds and snuggle sacks, ruff ruff couture, etc. and EVERY single pet item in the store was 50% off. It's a good thing I was going to the airport after and had no room.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Haha of course you are! OMG you guys would have died it you saw this weirdo store I went to in Maui. It was SO bizarre. It was a discount/dollar type store, but for whatever reason they had animals matters beds and snuggle sacks, ruff ruff couture, etc. and EVERY single pet item in the store was 50% off. It's a good thing I was going to the airport after and had no room.


Oohhhh I wonder if they ship?? That sounds amazing! Do u remember the name?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Oohhhh I wonder if they ship?? That sounds amazing! Do u remember the name?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It was called Discount Paradise in the Queen Ka'ahumanu Center in Kahului, Maui. I think the shipping would be super pricey from Hawaii, but maybe? It was the weirdest store I've ever been in. They sold dollar store stuff on one side and animal stuff on the other. At the till there was $3 pregnancy tests and ruff ruff hair clips! So funny. The pet clothes were all in huge messy piles on the shelves. I was digging through and found some rrc harnesses and tank tops and saw a couple of animal matters snuggle sacks and stuff and Bessie and barnie beds. I'm not even sure how they would know what inventory they have. Haha

I did buy a carrier sack for Odie. I wish I would have had more room. I had already bought another carry on bag and filled it by that point! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

